# How do I upload gif's?



## MixieMix (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm having some problems uploading gifs! And I can't find the 'fullscreen' option or the 'edit' option to edit my post! It's really frustrating! In which category do I post a gif? And can I just post it normally in the gif format?

Please help, it would be very appreciated!


----------



## Uluri (Mar 16, 2018)

I post gif into the Artwork Category. 

"Fullscreen" is done by clicking on the image. 

"Edit" if you are in Classic FA theme, to edit description/categories it is under the image as "change info". To change/update the image itself it is "Change submission file"
"Edit" in Beta FA theme, on the left of the image is "+owner option". To change description/categories you click "Edit Submission info" and to update the image itself it is "update source file"


----------

